# 20"vs 24" vs 26" BMX



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Been thinking about picking up a BMX bike to play around on. Mostly street with some DJing mixed in as well. 

I use to ride a 20 inch like man when i was younger. An oldschool chrome mongoose menace was my first bike w/o training wheels. I rode that baby hard for probably 8 years. 

Can someone give me some insight on the difference b/w the different options of BMX bike and their pros/cons. Im looing for a sub 300 bone bike to kick around with. Thanks for any help. 

btw...GO GATORS!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd go with the 24'' if you're looking for the best of both worlds, good acceleration, decent top speed, flickability... the works.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

hmmm a 26" bmx....


----------



## LS1 Brent (Mar 21, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> hmmm a 26" bmx....


check out Volume's 26" "Sledgehamer" on danscomp.com


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

yeah that sledgehammer looked pretty sweet, I may stick with the general lee 24". Everyone that has it seems to be fairly pleased. I saw a mirra something or another at the bike shop and it was decent too. What is the difference in 20 vs 24? Aside from the obvious...


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

mrbray101 said:


> yeah that sledgehammer looked pretty sweet, I may stick with the general lee 24". Everyone that has it seems to be fairly pleased. I saw a mirra something or another at the bike shop and it was decent too. What is the difference in 20 vs 24? Aside from the obvious...


more parts availability for 20".

for example: bend a pair of cruiser (24") bars and you are going to find that you have about 5 options for replacing them. bend a pair of 20" bars and you are going to have about 50 options.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

All you need to know about cruiser bars is S&M 5.75" Slam Bars. Or if you are a weight weenie the S&M 5" or 5.75" race bars.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that 26 bmx looks nice but i cant think of many benafits to it


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Bigger tire/rim selection than a 24" and easier to throw around than a bike with a boingy fork on it.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

I've being looking for a new ride since my current hardtail is for slalom, here are some good choices.

Shadow Invisable Man (if you can find it)
Eastern 26
Union street


----------



## grunt2960 (Apr 3, 2005)

Check out Geekhouse bikes if you're looking at 26" bikes. Frames look sick.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

NotQuiteJdm said:


> Shadow Invisable Man (if you can find it)


 https://cgi.ebay.com/24-Shadow-Conspiracy-Invisable-Man-BMX-Cruiser_W0QQitemZ150066602517QQihZ005QQcategoryZ98082QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem








https://cgi.ebay.com/24-GT-Delta-Bo...9QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98082QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

People seem to like th 24 gen lee and it's in your price range. I personally prefer a 20 but I'm small. I ride a 19.75tt 20" S&M.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think the general lee is what i will be going with, its the best priced bike i can find that still seems to be of good quality. Are there any other colors besides black and orange?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290056496630&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting








LOL!!!

This looks pretty sweet...
https://cgi.ebay.com/Haro-SR-24-race-24-bmx_W0QQitemZ120061610955QQihZ002QQcategoryZ98082QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290056496630&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's f'n RAD! Is it still for sale?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

the shadow invisibleman bike is the illest thing on earth.

has anyone seen the scion that invisibleman tricked out?


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

NotQuiteJdm said:


> Shadow Invisable Man (if you can find it)
> Eastern 26


dans comp has both of those.

26" bmx = teh dumb. nothing quite like combing the worst of both worlds. And, yes, I have ridden one. In fact, extensively and i concluded that they are teh suck.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

chuffer said:


> 26" bmx = teh dumb


Word!

My advice: ride everything. If you're like me you just won't be able to get comfy on a BMX. That's why I've got a super-short travel 24" bike now: Tonic Fall Guy.

I wish I could like a BMX but they're too weird. I've owned 'em but I never ended up liking them, even after months.


----------

